

Where should I start to become awesome computer algorithm hacker/programmer? - hacjjjjjjjj

To compete in competitions like TopCoder, Google code jam and International Olympiad in Informatics....
Where should I get started ? Any tutorials books suggestions ...
======
iounvujdu
International Olympiad in Informatics on Wired:
[http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/11/mf_algorithmolympics/a...](http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/11/mf_algorithmolympics/all/1)

